# Norwegian/Swedish: paparazzi



## ermannoitaly

Nordic Languages : norsk og svensk
re: fremmede ord "paparazzo/paparazzi" 

Hei, hej alle

"Paparazzo/i" er et italiensk ord.
Dessverre kan jeg finne ord verken i Bokmålsordboka eller i svensk-engelsk Leksin / Leksikon/ (Internett versjon), mens jeg kan finne ordet "paparazzi" i Oxford Dictionary /engelsk ordbok/ -i papir-utgave. 
Jeg har ikke noen svenske/norske ordbøker i papir-utgave.

Derfor er mitt spørsmål : 
a) Er det mulig at ordet "paparazzo/paparazzi" kan finnes,som fremmed ord, i noen svenske/norske ordbøker i papir-utgave?

eller
b) pleier nordmenn og svensker å bruke vanligvis ordet "pressefotograf "
( på norsk ) og "pressfotograf" (på svensk) ?
Ialfall er "paparazzo/i" noe forskjellig fra/av en fotograf,tror jeg.
Paparazzo/i arbeider hovedsakelig med (å ta bild av) kjendiser 

Dette ordet ("paparazzo/paparazzi) var brukt for første gang i 60-årene.

Jeg kjenner godt ordets opprinnelse, men jeg vil slippe å skrive hele historien. 
Jeg må tilføye bare at ordet ("paparazzo/paparazzi) brukes vanligvis av internasjonal pressen i larmende saker hvor kjendiser er ofte involverte.

Takk for oppmerksomheten.
Ciao
Mvh
Ermanno


----------



## oskhen

ermannoitaly said:


> Derfor er mitt spørsmål :
> a) Er det mulig at ordet "paparazzo/paparazzi" kan finnes,som fremmed ord, i noen svenske/norske ordbøker i papir-utgave?
> 
> eller
> b) pleier nordmenn og svensker å bruke vanligvis ordet "pressefotograf "
> ( på norsk ) og "pressfotograf" (på svensk) ?
> Ialfall er "paparazzo/i" noe forskjellig fra/av en fotograf,tror jeg.
> Paparazzo/i arbeider hovedsakelig med (å ta bild av) kjendiser


 
a) Uten å ha sett etter, kan jeg si at jeg ville finne det naturlig at ordet paparazzi var å finne i en norsk ordbok, ihvertfall i en fremmedordbok. Jeg skulle tro at det samme var tilfellet med svensk, men jeg vet ikke sikkert.

b) På norsk vil ordet pressefotograf generelt bety en fotograf som jobber i avis eller liknende, mens en paparazzi, som du sier, vil brukes om noen som følger etter og tar bilder av kjendiser. En paparazzi vil vel være en form for pressefotograf, antar jeg.


----------



## Vikingo

Hei!

På norsk heter det "en paparazzo", men "flere paparazzi". Flertallsformen er den som blir brukt mest, siden de gjerne opptrer i flokk  Av ordbøker online har både dokpro og ordnett oppføringen "paparazzo".


----------



## oskhen

Vikingo said:


> Hei!
> 
> På norsk heter det "en paparazzo", men "flere paparazzi". Flertallsformen er den som blir brukt mest, siden de gjerne opptrer i flokk  Av ordbøker online har både dokpro og ordnett oppføringen "paparazzo".


 
Dette var jeg ikke klar over. Jeg er uansett nokså sikker på å flere ganger ha vært borti flertallsformen "paparazzier" - da, går jeg ut ifra, med entallsformen "paparazzi". Men det trenger naturligvis ikke bety at det er korrekt bruk.


----------



## ermannoitaly

Vikingo said:


> Hei!
> 
> På norsk heter det "en paparazzo", men "flere paparazzi". Flertallsformen er den som blir brukt mest, siden de gjerne opptrer i flokk  Av ordbøker online har både dokpro og ordnett oppføringen "paparazzo".


 

Hei hei Vikingo,

Bra jobbet !!!
Ordet "paparazzo/i " kan ikke finnes i  (norsk og svensk) Lexin  på nettet,
men jeg må innrømme at jeg slo opp ordet "paparazzi" bare i flertall
i Bokmålsordboka.
--------------
De kan selvsagt få det beste, hvis de arbeider sammen, i flokk,
som du sier.
-------------
Beklager! Jeg gjorde en tabbe. 
Takk for ditt innlegg.
Ciao
Mvh
Ermanno


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Ordet paparazzo är väl känt på svenska också, finns bl.a. i NE och tyda.se online, samt i Norstedts stora svensk-engelska lexikon i formen paparazzofotograf.

Tidningarna använder ofta, men inte alltid, formerna rätt, d.v.s. en paparazzo, flera paparazzi. Paparazzifotograf förekommer också, samt ett helsvenskt ord, kändisfotograf, som betyder samma sak.

Eftersom vi är så glada för att göra nya ord genom sammansättningar, kan man också i pressen se ord som paparazziscoop, paparazzidröm, paparazzijournalistik o.s.v.

/Wilma


----------



## aaspraak

Eg finn paparazzo i bokmåls- og nynorskorboka (dokpro), med bøyging m1, dvs. paparazzoar i nynorsk fleirtal. 

Nyordsdatabasen (igjen dokpro) har paparazzi. Eg finn eit eksempel frå 1983 og to frå 1997, alle gonger er fleirtalsforma _paparazziene_ brukt.


----------



## ermannoitaly

Wilma_Sweden said:


> Ordet paparazzo är väl känt på svenska också, finns bl.a. i NE och tyda.se online, samt i Norstedts stora svensk-engelska lexikon i formen paparazzofotograf.
> 
> Tidningarna använder ofta, men inte alltid, formerna rätt, d.v.s. en paparazzo, flera paparazzi. Paparazzifotograf förekommer också, samt ett helsvenskt ord, kändisfotograf, som betyder samma sak.
> 
> Eftersom vi är så glada för att göra nya ord genom sammansättningar, kan man också i pressen se ord som paparazziscoop, paparazzidröm, paparazzijournalistik o.s.v.
> 
> /Wilma


 
Hei, hej Wilma
jeg prøver å skrive noe på svensk :

"Wilma,
_rätt och slätt, rett og slett_
ett bra jobb! 
bra jobbet !"
Nu har jag besked/information om ordet "paparazzi" också på svenska
Nå har jeg fullstendig informasjon om ordet "paparazzo/i" også på svensk.
Tack så mycket / Mange takk/ Tante (eller mille) grazie !
Ciao
Mvh
Ermanno


----------



## janne273

* 
Från Svenska Akademiens ordlista (13:e upplagan)

paparazzo* [-at´so] substantiv _-n_; pl. _-er_ el. _paparazzi_ • person som i smyg fotograferar kända personer, skandalfotograf
 
Så ja, ordet finns på svenska och kan också användas antingen med den italienska pluralböjningen paparazzi, som Wilma nämnde, men också men en försvenskad variant paparazzoer som jag emellertid inte kan påstå mig ha sett på tryck


----------

